# Hey PUKER fans



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Outside of Vikings fans.....Who wants the Vikings to beat the Bears more than Puker fans???????

Come on.....is your hatred worth more than having the Bears lose and still have a chance of making the playoffs?????

I think they should move the game to Lambeau....Shortest drive and PUKE fans would be cheering for my favorite team. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Lets face it....AFTER the Pukes get hammered in New England ....a Bear win gives them the NFC North Championship and most likely pushes the PUKERS into early tee times. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :thumb: :thumb: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If it weren't for Brett Baby I would agree with you. BUT, I hope they stomp all over Farve, then the Vikes could win.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kelly Hannan said:


> If it weren't for Brett Baby I would agree with you. BUT, I hope they stomp all over Farve, then the Vikes could win.


Farve isn't playing.Webb is going to be the starter.A rookie and a team playing for nothing except a higher draft choice against the Bears defense????The only way the Vikes win is if their defense holds the Bears under 10 points.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

given that info, and it is in fact true, then go Vikes. I live in Illiois, and I used to live in Wis. where the Bears went to practice, and I still don't like em. I truely don't care who wins as long as it isn't Farve. The news said He will most likely never play again, just finish the season, take his record, more funky text messages and go shoot his remingtons.

Sorry personal grudge


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I doubt the pack makes the playoffs anyway. Rogers isn't playing this weekend from what I've heard. They have no running game and Flynn is about as good as T-joke. There done too and if they do by some miracle make it in, they won't win a game. :beer:

I hope the Vikes lose the rest of their games. They need the highest draft picks they can get! :eyeroll:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

KH,
You're just jealous that his is longer than yours-verified by photos/e-mails :beer: .
Bears 24,Viqueens 10.
Hard ground knocks out 3 players for the season.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes I will be cheering for the Queens this next Monday. It's difficult to do, but I hate the bears even more and especially this year. I'd rather go back to the old days of my favorite commercial. Packer fan and Queen fan are fighting in the bar with a bears fan that has a bag over his head. The only thing the Packer fan and Queen fan can agree on is that neither of them is a bears fan!

I think some of you Queens fans are just jealous that we have a stadium! oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Longshot said:


> I think some of you Queens fans are just jealous that we have a stadium! oke:


Nah....we will get one that can be used year round.....not lke the Puker field that gets used 8 times a year plus a couple pre-season games.That's 10 games this year since the PUKES won't be in the playoffs. :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What's more likely.......the Vikings beating the Bears outdoors or the Packers beating the Pats in Foxboro?

Neither one.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> What's more likely.......the Vikings beating the Bears outdoors or the Packers beating the Pats in Foxboro?
> 
> Neither one.


So true,,,,,but I am excited to see this Webb kid in the prime time, really don't see T-Jack putting on a Viking's uniform again,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

9manfan said:


> So true,,,,,but I am excited to see this Webb kid in the prime time, really don't see T-Jack putting on a Viking's uniform again,,,,


Yeah.....no T-Jack and no Farve.Webb the last QB standing....Should be an interesting offseason.

1.Who will be the QB next year?
2.Will the legis pass a stadium bill?
3.If no stadium.....where will the Vikes play next year?They say they will not sign another lease at the dome.
4.Will there even be a season next year,with no contract between the players and the owners?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be a big queen fan tonight!! I've alway hated the bears more anyway.
The packers played a good game against the odds for sure. Flynn is definitely not t jack. He did really well considering who he was playing against. He also had 5 dropped passes and the pick was all on the receiver stopping his route (ala moss).
I can't friggin believe that a lineman can romp 70+ yards for a kickoff. uke: AND that nobody could tackle the guy who had the pick! uke: 
As a result of the sunday games, the packers control their own destiny. Only problem is they have to play two good teams in the bears and giants. It will be fun to watch.
Now, go queens!!! :rock:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Excellent game last night.Got to watch a good game and see the Pukes lose. :thumb: :thumb:

On the return....how could the officials miss the push in the back right before he was brought down. :huh: I mean he pushed the guy in the back and pushed him clear out of boundsShould have been a penalty on NE.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought the Flynn kid played a great game, not a puker backer by no means, but I was actually kinda rootin for them because I hate the Pats with a passion,,,

I think tonites game should be fun to watch, too bad it doesn't mean anything but draft position for us, Oh well,,,Go Vikessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

